# So I finally have the farm hands my grandfather always wanted me to have



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

My grandfather grew up in a rice paddy farm in rural China. He always lamented that I had city hands, and wanted me to work in the fields for a while to toughen them up.

Well, his wish came true since I got goats. My right index finger looks so rough...not enough pumicing can make it go away! and always stuff under my nails. soon they're going to look like man hands (I already have large hands...)

What can I do to make my hands look feminine again? I moisturize and rub on the stone and have nail brushes.

What do you all do?


----------



## TwirlAndTweak (May 1, 2013)

Make a homemade scrub! You can use salt, sugar, ground coffee...any combo of them that you like. I prefer ground coffee (because it doesn't dissolve with the friction of rubbing), mix it with just enough oil (I use olive because it's always sitting on the kitchen counter) to make it a good consistency. I also use this as a face scrub, but I add cocoa powder and some honey in place of some of the olive oil.

Just scrub it on and try not to wipe all of the oil off once you rinse. It will soak in and help with dryness.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I just don't worry about it  I try to keep my cuticles down and my nails short....end of story....LOL


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

oohhh!!! those scrubs sounds scrumptious!!! bought some coconut oil today, so perfect time to try a scrub!!!

mmm.....cocoa powder. sounds good enough to eat!

thanks Mariah!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

NyGoatMom said:


> I just don't worry about it  I try to keep my cuticles down and my nails short....end of story....LOL


oh...I do that too, but somehow things just get their way under my nails! lol


----------



## TwirlAndTweak (May 1, 2013)

Oooh. Coconut oil sounds awesome! I've got some in the fridge I need to use up before the move. Maybe I will make it into scrubby parting gifts.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I guess I never thought much about my hands, until they crack and bleed all winter! I work on our farm and also in constuction,
so I have hard working hands, but not feminine at all! If they get too dry I use bag balm!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Twirl & Tweak that sounds divine!
Since I got tired of getting poked with alfalfa stems I always wear gloves.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

nchen7 said:


> My grandfather grew up in a rice paddy farm in rural China. He always lamented that I had city hands, and wanted me to work in the fields for a while to toughen them up.
> 
> Well, his wish came true since I got goats. My right index finger looks so rough...not enough pumicing can make it go away! and always stuff under my nails. soon they're going to look like man hands (I already have large hands...)
> 
> ...


I alternate using coconut oil and our homemade salve. My sister makes it, so I can safely say it's Awesome! You can email us for pics and prices or to order if you like (no website yet, sorry)
We also sell goat milk soap, lip balms and a salt scrub.
We don't use artificial ingredients except for a few fragrance oils, which we are trying to fade out.
The skin salve is made with a base of olive oil and beeswax, with essential oils added to make it healing. We have several varieties, but they all have Australian Tea Tree oil in them regardless, because we have found ATT to be amazingly healing, and it has low scent, so it doesn't interfere with the other smells.
We keep our "Rosemary-Mint salve out in the goat barn, and use it for everything, but especially udder balm.  
You could easily make your own, but here's our email if you're interested: 
[email protected]
Though I guess shipping would be more to Barbados.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

nchen7 said:


> What do you all do?


Nothing. I wear gloves when bucking bales, fixing fence, picking up concrete, etc, but there are a lot of things that gloves won't work for. There is not enough hand lotion in the world to fix my hands, and I can't stand oil or greasy-feeling stuff on them. Hopefully I will never have to put on a pair of pantyhose again, so I don't worry about it.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Thanks Sarah, but shipping would be expensive. But, if you're ever on island, feel free to bring some! lol


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Lol, I will!


----------

